

On demand presto cluster with mesos, marathon and docker - florianleibert
https://github.com/sheepkiller/presto-marathon-docker

======
preillyme
Presto is an open source distributed SQL query engine for running interactive
analytic queries against data sources of all sizes ranging from gigabytes to
petabytes.

Presto was designed and written from the ground up for interactive analytics
and approaches the speed of commercial data warehouses while scaling to the
size of organizations like Facebook.

------
florianleibert
You can try this out on
[https://google.mesosphere.io](https://google.mesosphere.io)

------
tknaup
The nice thing about running it on mesos is you can share the same machines
with other big data apps like Hadoop or spark and don't have to provision
separate machines.

------
tnachen
Amazing how simple it is once the Dockerfile exists.

------
bloomfilter
great work, this helps those want to try new stuff like presto virtually with
zero cost and time

------
orenfalkowitz
Mesos FTW

